# Buying Marriott points? Move fast!



## Sunbum (Feb 21, 2007)

I heard today that the $.01 unlimited Marriott points are going away very soon. Price is going up and limited to  max. purchase of 50,000 per year.Buy now!


----------



## purduealum91 (Feb 22, 2007)

A question.  Forgive me if it is silly.

Im not a Marriott owner yet.  Is it possible to purchase all of the points needed for a world trip (7 night hotel stay with airfare)?


----------



## dmharris (Feb 22, 2007)

I called Marriott Rewards and they did not know anything about this.  I'm a Lifetime Platinum Elite member and never heard about this.  Where do we go to purchase these points?


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 22, 2007)

dmharris

You can buy them on the Marriott Rewards website. It is way too good of a deal, that is why they are changing it.



https://buy.points.com/marriott/init.do?method=buy


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 22, 2007)

purduealum91 said:


> A question.  Forgive me if it is silly.
> 
> Im not a Marriott owner yet.  Is it possible to purchase all of the points needed for a world trip (7 night hotel stay with airfare)?



At this point, yes you can and it is a great deal!


----------



## m61376 (Feb 22, 2007)

btw- where did you hear that they are changing it? It is interesting, because for a long time you could buy up to 99K points for a penny a point, but only to top off what you needed for a trip package. They recently changed it to be allowed to buy just about as many as you wanted, which many of us were surprised at. This would be a quick change in policy if they revamped it again.


----------



## floyddl (Feb 22, 2007)

I wonder if this not part of a strategy to offer the unlimited points purchases and then to increase the points required for awards.  Marriott raised the room rates in many locations by as much as 20% in the past year.  I have to believe that an increase in the points required for awards is coming in the near future.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 22, 2007)

I've heard from 2 timeshare salespeople that the deal would be disappearing.  My thought to that is they're hoping big time that it will.   Doubt they truly know for sure.

BUT, we bought 270,000 the other night just in case   Capri is on our mind    That gives us a Cat 7 and Cat 6.  One for '08 and one for '09 if there's no changes to the system.  Already went to St. Kitts this year with a Cat 5.  It was a wonderfully warm and relaxing week.  

Marriott usually gives a heads up before changing the Rewards program.   That, IMO, is also speculation.


----------



## CMF (Feb 22, 2007)

*Here is another link*

http://marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/tranpurc.mi


The first link resulted in a server error message.

Charles


----------



## Dave M (Feb 22, 2007)

The warning in this thread is a helpful reminder that those who want to take advantage of this program shouldn't dally. As we have discussed previously, this buying opportunity weakens the value of the timeshare purchase incentives offered by Marriott and also virtually eliminates the value of buying from Marriott (versus resale) to have the opportunity to trade annual use for Marriott Rewards points.

Thus, it's clear that MVCI doesn't like the new points-purchase program and, as Quilter reports, appears to believe that the purchase program will either disappear or be watered down.

Still, there is no evidence that I have seen that Marriott has in fact decided to stop the purchase program. Stay tuned.

For what it's worth, here was my mild warning back on January 4, after doing some investigative work:





> There is some evidence that this new points-purchase program was not well thought out by Marriott. It appears that the program was put in place as a way to generate revenue for Marriott without giving full consideration to the adverse effect that it might have on MVCI timeshare sales.
> 
> The same issues raised in this thread have been discussed internally by MVCI executives since Marriott put the program in place. It’s worth noting that the program was put in place by Marriott, not by MVCI, which represents less than 15% of Marriott’s total revenues. It’s not clear to me whether any key people at MVCI were consulted in advance of the program implementation.
> 
> Stay tuned. I think it's possible that there will be some revisions to the points-purchase program in the months to come. Along those lines, if you think you might want to take advantage of the purchase program, don't assume it will exist in its present form indefinitely.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 22, 2007)

m61376 said:


> btw- where did you hear that they are changing it? It is interesting, because for a long time you could buy up to 99K points for a penny a point, but only to top off what you needed for a trip package. They recently changed it to be allowed to buy just about as many as you wanted, which many of us were surprised at. This would be a quick change in policy if they revamped it again.



I was told this by a MVCI salesperson. It is to change this week. I believe it will be 25,000 points per transaction to a max. of 50,000 points per year.

According to her, MVCI has been raising stink with the rewards people (as Dave M states) and have finally got them to change it.


----------



## potchak (Feb 22, 2007)

So it sounds like it is not the price that is changing, just the max # of points.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 22, 2007)

potchak said:


> So it sounds like it is not the price that is changing, just the max # of points.



Price is also to go up, i think it was about 30%. 1.3 cents/point.


----------



## winger (Feb 22, 2007)

quick analysis before I head back to work:

220000 mrp = 1 wk in hawaii cat 7, FF for 2 economy.

Cost of trip est: flight $800/person x 2 = $1600
Cost of hotel: $400/nite x 7 nites = $2800
Total cost $4400

Cost to purchase 220000 mrpat $0.01/mrp = $2200

Percent savings = 1-$2200/$4400 = 50%

The question is how low can you go in finding comparable air and hotel.  

Anyone???


----------



## cmi (Feb 22, 2007)

How does one become a Lifetime Platinum Elite Member as LMHarris stated??

My husband has been Platinum for a long time, but that is because he spends half the year travelling and staying at Marriott Hotels.  This year Marriott grandfathered him for another year of Platinum eventhough he missed the number of nights required by 2 nights, otherwise he would have been a Gold Member.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 22, 2007)

winger said:


> quick analysis before I head back to work:
> 
> 220000 mrp = 1 wk in hawaii cat 7, FF for 2 economy.
> 
> ...



Our Category 5 package with 120,000 miles cost us 235,000 points.  

I just looked at marriott.com and figure we had somewhere between the $286 & $429 room (we had a balcony with view).   Orbitz says our business class tix are currently $1,787.   Not bad for $2,350 if you pay for the points.


----------



## mjs (Feb 22, 2007)

Quilter said:


> I've heard from 2 timeshare salespeople that the deal would be disappearing.  My thought to that is they're hoping big time that it will.   Doubt they truly know for sure.
> 
> BUT, we bought 270,000 the other night just in case   Capri is on our mind    That gives us a Cat 7 and Cat 6.  One for '08 and one for '09 if there's no changes to the system.  Already went to St. Kitts this year with a Cat 5.  It was a wonderfully warm and relaxing week.
> 
> Marriott usually gives a heads up before changing the Rewards program.   That, IMO, is also speculation.



The website only allows me to buy 99,000 per transaction.  Will it allow me to do a second and third transaction after the first purchase?
Mark


----------



## jancurious (Feb 22, 2007)

winger said:


> quick analysis before I head back to work:
> 
> 220000 mrp = 1 wk in hawaii cat 7, FF for 2 economy.
> 
> ...




Winger ....good analysis.  I think it totally depends where you use the points.  A recent trip to Manhattan:

7 nights at Grand Hyatt on Priceline $ 910
2 airline tickets CA to NY                  658

Total                                            $1568

But anywhere in Europe it would probably be well worth buying the points.

Jan


----------



## Quilter (Feb 22, 2007)

mjs said:


> The website only allows me to buy 99,000 per transaction.  Will it allow me to do a second and third transaction after the first purchase?
> Mark



Yes.  I did 3 transactions in a row last night.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sunbum said:


> I was told this by a MVCI salesperson.QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know if a MVCI salesperson is necessarily the best source. It would be a good technique to use to try to get people to see the benefit of buying developer.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 22, 2007)

Let's say i buy 200 000 points. Do i have a deadline to use them or they will stay in the account as long as i need them?


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 22, 2007)

jesuis1837 said:


> Let's say i buy 200 000 points. Do i have a deadline to use them or they will stay in the account as long as i need them?



They do not expire.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 22, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> Sunbum said:
> 
> 
> > I was told this by a MVCI salesperson.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## m61376 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sunbum said:


> dioxide45 said:
> 
> 
> > They must change it because no one would buy a timeshare from Marriott the way it is. Everyone would buy resale.
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sunbum said:


> dioxide45 said:
> 
> 
> > They must change it because no one would buy a timeshare from Marriott the way it is. Everyone would buy resale.
> ...


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree that Marriott is offered a good deal.  We can look at the competition for comparison.  Here is a link to Starwood:

https://starwood.mpmvp.com/Default.asp?

_Need extra Starpoints® for a free night, free flight or room upgrade? Now, you can buy 1,000 Starpoints for as little as $35.00 USD._

So it costs $35 for 1000 Starwood points.  Compare that to $10 for 1000 Marriott points.

Starwood redemption is in the same general ballpark as Marriott in terms of the number of points needed for a hotel stay.  A Category 6 Starwood costs 20,000-25,000 points per night.  Category 7 at Starwood is 30,000 to 35,000 per night.  Starwood offers a deal in which the 5th night is free.  So a 5 night category 6 stay would be 80,000 to 100,000 points, as an example.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Feb 22, 2007)

How does one become a Lifetime Platinum Elite Member as LMHarris stated??

You need to be a Marriott member for 12 years and earned Plat at least once, have 1000 lifetime nights, and 3 million lifetime points. If you email Marriott they will give you the lifetime numbers usually the same day.


----------



## TomF (Feb 22, 2007)

Michigan Czar said:


> You need to be a Marriott member for 12 years and earned Plat at least once, have 1000 lifetime nights, and 3 million lifetime points. If you email Marriott they will give you the lifetime numbers usually the same day.


The only problem is that you won't otherwise have had a life.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 23, 2007)

Speaking of Elite membership, I missed Gold level by three nights last year and two nights the year before. I was still given Gold status for both 2006 and 2007.  Maybe owning a Marriott timeshare does count for something even though the seven nightly stays in my own timeshare do not contribute toward the elite status


----------



## Quilter (Feb 23, 2007)

GetawaysRus said:


> I agree that Marriott is offered a good deal.  We can look at the competition for comparison.  Here is a link to Starwood:
> 
> https://starwood.mpmvp.com/Default.asp?
> 
> ...




That looks like it will cost $3,500 for peak time at a category 6 (only 5 nights) and no frequent flier miles are included.

Sheraton does have a "nights & flights" reward but only to category 3 & 4 hotels.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 23, 2007)

cmi,

My rewards number starts with 000xxxxxx  so that indicates I've been around the Marriott front desk checking in for business for A LOT of years.  Many more than 12.  I have been a member for at least 25 years!


----------



## Starbucks (Feb 23, 2007)

I also considered topping up my MR Account using this purchase option, however some questions remain, if it makes sense in my personal situation. So it would be great if someone of the pros could help me with those few questions:

- If i use one of the Travel Packages, is it possible to book MVC Properties instead of Hotels ? I guess not, but if i am wrong which Category do i need to book?

-  As i am based in Europe, i am mostly interested in spending those points for MVC stays in the US or Asia instead for Cat. 6/7 hotels in Europe. So i will leave those award nights kindly for US based members... Asia seems to be no problem at all but is it generally possible to book a week at a MVC Ski Resort during season as award stay or is this a no go ? I guess getting a reasonable summer week in the mountains or the beach anywhere in the US might be possible if i am flexible?

- How hard is it to redeem US based FFP Programm Miles for transatlantic flights/transpacific flights in premium classes? I guess transatlantic might be possible but transpac is nearly impossible? As i got several perfect awards out of my main account with LH i am also considering getting "only" 85k M&M Miles that i can use for premium travel instead of 120k nearly unuseable UA Miles?

Nice greetings from the bavarian home of the "Oktoberfest"  

starbucks


----------



## Dave M (Feb 23, 2007)

Starbucks said:


> If i use one of the Travel Packages, is it possible to book MVC Properties instead of Hotels ? I guess not, but if i am wrong which Category do i need to book?


No, the travel packages are not valid for stays at Marriott timeshares. To book a stay at a timeshare, you would use one of the Vacation Club Rewards. 

If you want to stay at a hotel, review the hotels in each category to decide which package award you would want to get. Click on this link. Then click on the "hotel category chart" link in the second paragraph. Then use the "Find" button at the upper right of the next page.



> ...is it generally possible to book a week at a MVC Ski Resort during season as award stay or is this a no go ? I guess getting a reasonable summer week in the mountains or the beach anywhere in the US might be possible if i am flexible?


At a hotel? Yes, for both options. Sometimes available only with a 50% additional-points premium. At a Marriott timeshare? Very difficult.



> How hard is it to redeem US based FFP Programm Miles for transatlantic flights/transpacific flights in premium classes? I guess transatlantic might be possible but transpac is nearly impossible?


Not too difficult for transatlantic, unless you want to fly during the summer. Even off-season, you'll need to plan well ahead, starting your search 331 days in advance, having great patience and having flexibility of dates. Transpacific is also possible, although very difficult to Australia/New Zealand, especially in December-February.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 23, 2007)

Will Marriott give notice if they discontinue this points offer? I imagine it's producing some revenue for them and they would want to give people a chance to stock up on points before they stop this program. Or is it likely the offer will just disappear without notice?


----------



## Hoc (Feb 23, 2007)

winger said:


> quick analysis before I head back to work:
> 
> 220000 mrp = 1 wk in hawaii cat 7, FF for 2 economy.
> 
> ...




Of course, I usually look at what I would pay:

Cost of r/t economy airfare for 2 @$280 ea.=$560
Cost of Cat. 7 hotel for 7 nights @$150/nt.=$1,050.  

Total value of Package: $1,610.

Alternatively, you can look at the value of FF miles @ $.01/mile, making the value of the r/t airfare closer to $700.

Yes, you have to shop around for those prices, but you also have to shop around and adjust a bit to find availability for the awards.  Six of one, half dozen of the other.  It pretty much comes out a wash for me as to whether to buy more points.  If I were looking to get another million miles for AA quickly, so that I could become lifetime platinum, then buying 1,880,000 mr points for $18,800, and then dumping the 8 1-week marriott certificates on ebay for whatever I can get might be worth it.


----------



## cmi (Feb 23, 2007)

dmharris said:


> cmi,
> 
> My rewards number starts with 000xxxxxx  so that indicates I've been around the Marriott front desk checking in for business for A LOT of years.  Many more than 12.  I have been a member for at least 25 years!



So it's not like you can buy Platinum lifetime membership.  Or can you?  You have to continue business travel forever??


----------



## Dave M (Feb 24, 2007)

cmi said:


> You have to continue business travel forever??


No. See post # 27 in this thread for the criteria for obtaining Lifetime Platinum status. Once you obtain it, it's (as indicated) for your lifetime.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 24, 2007)

After a very loyal business lifetime of staying in Marriotts, Bill (as in Marriott) granted me lifetime Platinum so I don't have to attain a certain number of stays each year. It was awarded because of loyalty to the chain and can't be bought. He probably thought I deserved a break also. ;-)

Actually the year I received it was not one of my big travel years.  Interesting, huh?


----------



## Judy999 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Buy reward pts*

This link works if the prior link gives you an error.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/tranpurc.mi


Judy


----------



## Quilter (Feb 27, 2007)

Just got this by email:

(Effective March 8, 2007)
Once points have been purchased or gifted, no refunds will be permitted
Points are purchased in increments of 1,000 points at the rate of $12.50 per 1,000 points

No more than 50,000 points can be purchased per account, per calendar year 
Points purchase prior to March 8, 2007 are not counted toward 50,000 point cap
For purchase of points in increments less than 1,000 points, always round up to nearest thousand
 Purchased points can ONLY be used for reaching an award level (up to a 10% deficiency) Members may not apply purchased points under any other circumstances.

Marriott Vacation Club International
310 Bearcat Drive
Salt Lake City UT 84115
800-239-5936


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 27, 2007)

Quilter said:


> Just got this by email:
> 
> (Effective March 8, 2007)
> Once points have been purchased or gifted, no refunds will be permitted
> ...




Looks pretty much as was described to me. What does the "Members may not apply purchased points under any other circumstances." mean?


----------



## Quilter (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunbum,  Look at the previous sentenance.  Marriott can see your account balance.   You may purchase points to fill in a deficiency for a particular award.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 27, 2007)

That was expected. Marriott certainly moved quickly on this! 

What was the format of the message? Was it in response to a question you submitted? Was your quoted text part of a more expansive message? What was the title/subject of the message? I'm curious because it appears that this might not have been a mass mailing.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm guessing it came from a salesperson....


----------



## hipslo (Feb 27, 2007)

Quilter said:


> Purchased points can ONLY be used for reaching an award level (up to a 10% deficiency) Members may not apply purchased points under any other circumstances.



Does anyone know whether, after March 7, 2007, the above restriction will apply with respect to points PURCHASED before March 7, 2007?  I have been contemplating purchasing enough points for a 7 day category 6 or 7 reward, but would  not do so if the limit would apply to points purchased prior to March 7, 2007, as well as to points purchased after March 7, 2007.


----------



## JonP (Feb 27, 2007)

I am pleased to hear that Marriott is acting to restrict this new program to purchase points as I strongly believe that it would in time seriously undermine the Rewards Program and particularly the value to MVCI owners (see original post on the subject).

A friend who owns in Marbella and Aruba recently attended a ‘Points Accumulator’ presentation when visiting Marbella (and received 10k pts) whereby Marriott are actively promoting purchasing specific weeks for exchange to points annually.  Previously he may have been tempted but with the knowledge of how simple and economically points can now be purchased it was not surprising he declined.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Feb 27, 2007)

Received 10 k points last week for attending an enhansement presentation . Another point ( pardon the pun ) is that the points are bought in dollars but spent in Euros here giving even greater value. All except that a number of European Marrotts are using Ebay to "auction weekends " and the value is about one third off the normal. ! (so even better)
G


----------



## ann824 (Feb 27, 2007)

I am wondering why no one else seems to have gotten an email about this.  It would be nice if Marriott would say something about it on their website.  I went ahead and bought some this morning.  I am still trying to decide whether to buy more.  It would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 27, 2007)

I think what has happened is that a Marriott salesperson got a copy of the new policy and sent it to Quilter. There has been no mass e-mail mailing to Marriott Rewards members. Marriott has not officially announced this yet. But you can be sure that it's real.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 27, 2007)

Dave M said:


> I think what has happened is that a Marriott salesperson got a copy of the new policy and sent it to Quilter. There has been no mass e-mail mailing to Marriott Rewards members. Marriott has not officially announced this yet. But you can be sure that it's real.



Dave's right, I did receive this from a salesperson.   He (the salesman) is probably tickled pink at the change  

On another note--I called Marriott Rewards about hipslo's question since I had recently purchased 270,000 points.  The rep told me the points purchased before March 8 will not have the restriction mentioned in today's email.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 27, 2007)

I just called the rewards desk. She told me *all *points are lumped together in one pot. They do not differentiate between bought points and earned points. If you call them, they can only sell you the points you need to finish off a cert. If you go on-line, you can buy all the points you want.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 27, 2007)

That's true. You can buy all of the points you want online - today. Not after March 7.


----------



## JimC (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunbum said:


> I just called the rewards desk. She told me *all *points are lumped together in one pot. They do not differentiate between bought points and earned points. If you call them, they can only sell you the points you need to finish off a cert. If you go on-line, you can buy all the points you want.



They do see the difference between regular points and points obtained by trading in a week.  The latter are not available for stays at MVCI resorts.  So if you have a mixture you want to specify which pool you are using.  I guess using the traded weeks points first maintains the most flexibility in your account.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 27, 2007)

Dave M said:


> That's true. You can buy all of the points you want online - today. Not after March 7.



I bet Marriott is going to have a very good week this coming week!


----------



## tim (Feb 27, 2007)

hipslo said:


> I bet Marriott is going to have a very good week this coming week!



That assumes people know about the upcoming restriction.  It is not posted on Marriott's website.  Yet, those of us fortunate enough to have learned about this (through TUG) probably will buy points.  I know I will!


----------



## Kelso (Feb 27, 2007)

*Now I am panicking about buying this?*

No due diligence done here by me. I went ahead and bought 99,000 X 3 points. What did I buy? I want to be able to use these at Marriott timeshares. Will this work for that? And can I use it towards airline tickets or rental cars too? And what is 297,000 points going to get me for $2970? I love Marriott and so I did an impulse buy. I better get answers to this before I tell my wife what I did. Help!


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 27, 2007)

270,000 MR points will get you 120,000 FF miles and a Cat7 hotel stay. Not enough for two business class flights to Paris (takes 160,000 FF miles on UA).  The best buy would be 540,000 points for two Cat7 air&hotel packages ... then you could take the wife business class to London for a week followed by a week in Paris at the best possible Marriotts.  She won't complain.  

I just purchased a pile of points via phone with Marriott Rewards after MVCI refused me as they said I could only buy enough points to complete a purchase but I already had more than enough points in my account to buy whatever trip I wanted.  They were not aware of the online process offered by the Rewards division at all.  As a result, I would be suspect of any mailing I got from MVCI if it was not from Marriott Rewards.

So I asked to be switched to Rewards Dept, got a nice gal who did the whole online process for me and charged to my cards.  Points have already been posted.  She even let me buy 3 x 99,000 pts for each of my kid's accounts...but also told me I can arrange to transfer points from my account to theirs if I wanted to in the future just by filling out some form, which is something I thought you couldn't do.

Brian


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 27, 2007)

Kelso said:


> No due diligence done here by me. I went ahead and bought 99,000 X 3 points. What did I buy? I want to be able to use these at Marriott timeshares. Will this work for that? And can I use it towards airline tickets or rental cars too? And what is 297,000 points going to get me for $2970? I love Marriott and so I did an impulse buy. I better get answers to this before I tell my wife what I did. Help!




If you use the points correctly, you can extract more value than $3000 from 297K points you purchased.  You should exchange the points for the travel packages that gets you 120K sky miles, and the 7 day cat 6 or cat 7 hotel certificate. Unfortunately the cert can't be used at Marriott timeshare unts, but don't forget Marriott has some tremendous hotels worldwide. 

The 120K can get you close to 3 1st class upgrades (45K each) to Hawaii (this is how I would use, but others can tell you about business class to Europe) which is worth $3k by itself, in my experience. With the cat 6 or 7 hotel cert you can reserve a room that would rent for $300-$400/day, so that could bring another $2K in value.

This is just a quick example as to how I would try to use. I just used miles to fly 1st class NYC to Maui, and it was well worth the miles.

regards.
Joe


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 27, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> She even let me buy 3 x 99,000 pts for each of my kid's accounts...but also told me I can arrange to transfer points from my account to theirs if I wanted to in the future just by filling out some form, which is something I thought you couldn't do.
> 
> Brian



Brian- What a great Dad!! Want to adopt me?

Seriously though, I have boys that are 20 & 22 and was wondering about opening accounts for them. However can't you just get rewards issued in their names? Not sure why you'd put the points in their accounts. What is the advantage of them having their own account. I figure these packages would be great for a honeymoon trip (down the road but I'm just thinking ahead here).


----------



## jancurious (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess now is the time to really decide whether to jump in and buy some points.  

My DH and I discussed this in the past and our problem has always been that for site seeing vacations we usually don’t want to stay in one spot for a week.  However the certificates that give you 7 nights split between any 3 participating hotels in Europe or 3 properties in the UK or Ireland for 150,000 points interest me.

Has anyone bought and used one of these?  Is it a problem trying to put three reservations together?

Jan


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 27, 2007)

jancurious said:


> However the certificates that give you 7 nights split between any 3 participating hotels in Europe or 3 properties in the UK or Ireland for 150,000 points interest me.
> 
> Has anyone bought and used one of these?  Is it a problem trying to put three reservations together?
> 
> Jan



Jan-
I've always felt the same way as you. We just don't stay in one place for long. However, I was playing with some dates for this April (my son's Spring Break). I found Rome available for 2 days, Capri for 3 days and then back to Rome for the last 2 days. All Category 7 hotels! Not too bad for travel within 60 days. I also found availabilty at many Marriott's in London, Vienna, Zurich and Amsterdam. If you can be somewhat flexible, it would probably work for you. 
I've just recently sent in my son's passport for a renewal. If it comes back in time then we might try for the Rome/Capri trip. But I was pleasantly surprised to find availabilty.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 27, 2007)

jancurious said:


> I guess now is the time to really decide whether to jump in and buy some points.
> 
> My DH and I discussed this in the past and our problem has always been that for site seeing vacations we usually don’t want to stay in one spot for a week.  However the certificates that give you 7 nights split between any 3 participating hotels in Europe or 3 properties in the UK or Ireland for 150,000 points interest me.
> 
> ...



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the certificates that split 7 nights for 3 properties don't come with airline miles--right?

It's the airline miles that make the travel packages such a great deal.


----------



## jancurious (Feb 27, 2007)

Lisa,
Thanks for the info!  That's probably the push I needed to make a purchase before this benefit is gone.  

I also think the Marriott Vacation Club certs are a pretty good value - 100,000 points to stay in an efficiency for a week or 125,000 for a one bedroom for a week translates into $1,000-$1,250 for a week at Maui Ocean Club or Ko Olina.  How can you beat that?  It's cheaper than trying to rent some of these places!

Jan


----------



## jancurious (Feb 27, 2007)

Quilter said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the certificates that split 7 nights for 3 properties don't come with airline miles--right?
> 
> It's the airline miles that make the travel packages such a great deal.




That's correct but if you have a lot of airlines miles from your airline credit cards.........it's just another option.  Using these in Europe still seems to provide good value.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 27, 2007)

Dave M said:


> That was expected. Marriott certainly moved quickly on this!
> 
> What was the format of the message? Was it in response to a question you submitted? Was your quoted text part of a more expansive message? What was the title/subject of the message? I'm curious because it appears that this might not have been a mass mailing.



Dave, I'm sorry--I totally missed this post earlier today.  

It came in a short email from a salesperson we spoke with in St. Kitts during a tour.  When he talked about trading in weeks for points, I "pointed" out that this ability to purchase points was going on.   He wasn't aware of it.   Anyway, he sent me the email this morning.  The only part of the email I didn't include in my earlier post is:

Making reservations, paying maintenance fees, and managing loans have never been easier.  Log in to vacationclub.com
This communication contains information from Marriott International, Inc. that may be confidential. Except for personal use by the intended recipient or as expressly authorized by the sender, any person who receives this information is prohibited from disclosing, copying, distributing, and/or using it. If you have received this communication in error, please immediately delete it and all copies, and promptly notify the sender. Nothing in this communications is intended to operate as an electronic signature under applicable law.


----------



## Kelso (Feb 27, 2007)

*What does a cat 6 mean?*

Please excuse my ignorance. Since I bought points today, where do I learn all about how to use the points or does Marriott send me something? Thanks.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 27, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> 270,000 MR points will get you 120,000 FF miles and a Cat7 hotel stay. Not enough for two business class flights to Paris (takes 160,000 FF miles on UA).  The best buy would be 540,000 points for two Cat7 air&hotel packages ... then you could take the wife business class to London for a week followed by a week in Paris at the best possible Marriotts.  She won't complain.
> 
> Brian



Buying 2 packages is a very good point Brian.   Especially to get enough miles to fly Business Class.

Another use for 2 certificates for those who can't spend 2 weeks in Europe would be use the miles for Business Class for a week in Europe and pay for flights to a great JW in the states or Mexico where the airfare is cheaper.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 27, 2007)

Kelso said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. Since I bought points today, where do I learn all about how to use the points or does Marriott send me something? Thanks.



Try this link

http://marriott.com/rewards/rewards-program.mi


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 27, 2007)

Kelso -- Perhaps the most important page is this one...scroll down to the *hotel+air* section and study it well. The primary point is getting the pkgs with 120,000 FF miles and stay in a Cat 6 or 7 hotel. Some of those in Europe have rates as high as $600 a night (except for Hoc) adjusting for exchange. Just remember you are ahead of the game if you get more than 1.5 cents per point and the packages will do that for wise planners.

http://marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi

http://marriott.com/search/findHotels.mi

I find it surprising that some of you point out you don't like to stay in one place for 7 nights ... yet you are all timeshare owners and do that every year in areas that are usually quite a ways from the downtown action. I find it an absolute delight to stay in a Cat 7 or 6 full service Marriott right smack in the middle of some great world class city ... and hate to leave after only 7 nights. I don't even have to make my own bed or meals! 

Brian


----------



## jancurious (Feb 27, 2007)

Brian,
I love staying at a wonderful beach for a week, but if I'm off in Europe or Asia site seeing it is difficult to spend more than 2-3 days in one place with limited vacation time and so many sites to see.

Jan


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Brian-
I know it's crazy for TUGger's to say they don't like to stay in one place for 7 nights. That was one of our first objections to timeshares....too much time in one place! Doesn't bother me anymore!!!
However, to me staying 7 nights in a 2 bedroom timeshare is much more enjoyable than 7 nights in a hotel- even if it's London, Paris or Rome!! I guess I've just gotten used to the timeshare week! 
But to be honest, it's probably my husband that doesn't last the week in one place! I love the idea of a week in Europe.......Rome, Paris, London, Amsterdam.....so many choices!
I'm hoping these Marriott points will get us used to longer trips in these cities!!


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! It looks like I should buy some points this week!  How do I look up the number of points required for Business class from Tokyo to LA?  Does it have to do with that airline's policy about number of miles for a ticket?

I went to the link posted just above and saw that I can get 50,000 Northwest airlines miles for a certain number of Marriott points.  Is that how you do this?  Buy the points for the miles to get the flight you want?  I also saw air + hotel packages.  They look pretty good, but I have a suspicion that I'll have to buy a whopping lot of points to fly from Japan to anywhere.

Sorry for asking the basic newbie questions all over again.  I will search the forums now.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2007)

One thing that I noticed in the original press release on December 28th about the new points purchase option is that it was through a partnership agreement with Points.com. I am sure that if Marriott wants to change this or discontinue it, they will likely have to pay monetary charges if they are breaking their agreement with Points.com. I am sure that their aggreement would have been for more than two months.


----------



## TomF (Feb 27, 2007)

Kelso said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. Since I bought points today, where do I learn all about how to use the points or does Marriott send me something? Thanks.


Marriott is not going to send you anything because you bought the points.  Create an online account at marriottrewards.com and log on to see how you can use your points.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 27, 2007)

jancurious said:


> However the certificates that give you 7 nights split between any 3 participating hotels in Europe or 3 properties in the UK or Ireland for 150,000 points interest me.



Am I missing the certificate that lets you split 7 nights between any three hotels in Europe?  I see the ones for Hawaii and for the UK/ Ireland, but I don't see one for Europe?  Is there somewhere else I should be looking?


----------



## TomF (Feb 27, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> One thing that I noticed in the original press release on December 28th about the new points purchase option is that it was through a partnership agreement with Points.com. I am sure that if Marriott wants to change this or discontinue it, they will likely have to pay monetary charges if they are breaking their agreement with Points.com. I am sure that their agreement would have been for more than two months.


I also noted that the purchase was through points.com.  Funny thing is, I have a points.com account and Marriott doesn't participate in their program, i.e., you can't add your Marriott Rewards account to their Balance Tracker.


----------



## Eric (Feb 27, 2007)

Being able to and Maui having rooms is NOT the same thing. Not a good idea 



jancurious said:


> Lisa,
> Thanks for the info!  That's probably the push I needed to make a purchase before this benefit is gone.
> 
> I also think the Marriott Vacation Club certs are a pretty good value - 100,000 points to stay in an efficiency for a week or 125,000 for a one bedroom for a week translates into $1,000-$1,250 for a week at Maui Ocean Club or Ko Olina.  How can you beat that?  It's cheaper than trying to rent some of these places!
> ...


----------



## Dave M (Feb 27, 2007)

As a confirmation of the new policy, here is an excerpt of what I received from Marriott Rewards this evening, responding to a question I asked earlier today:





> Dear Mr. Dave M,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Marriott Rewards regarding point purchases.
> 
> The information provided to you is correct.  Effective March 8, 2007, members will only be allowed to purchase 50,000 points per year at a cost of $12.50 per 1,000 points.


----------



## winger (Feb 27, 2007)

if u are not planning to use your purchased week say in 5-8 yrs, it won't be worth purchasing the MRPs as time erodes your points.  Not that your pts expire, more that the 'savings' u get by utilizing points in exchange for vacations eventually is overshadowed by the gains you get if you placed that same cash into some investment  that offers reasonable gains (say 8%/yr).


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 28, 2007)

winger said:


> if u are not planning to use your purchased week say in 5-8 yrs, it won't be worth purchasing the MRPs as time erodes your points.  Not that your pts expire, more that the 'savings' u get by utilizing points in exchange for vacations eventually is overshadowed by the gains you get if you placed that same cash into some investment  that offers reasonable gains (say 8%/yr).



Yes, but it's fun to purchase the points now and then later enjoy a "free vacation". At least it seems like it's free, because the points were paid for previously!


----------



## Hoc (Feb 28, 2007)

MOXJO7282 said:


> The 120K can get you close to 3 1st class upgrades (45K each) to Hawaii (this is how I would use, but others can tell you about business class to Europe) which is worth $3k by itself, in my experience.



Beware of upgrade awards.  Effective Mar. 1, AA is charging $600 r/t in addition to the miles to upgrade a flight to Europe, and $300 r/t in addition to the miles to upgrade one to Hawaii.  The other domestic airlines are sure to follow.  So, if you're going to use them for upgrades, do it soon.


----------



## KEN WEBSTER (Feb 28, 2007)

*Buying Marriott points/Move fast.*

I have 265k points at the present time,and need 130k for a hotel stay in Paris in September,or alternatively 270k for a cat.7 travel package.
I am thinking of purchasing 250k points before the deadline,which would entitle me to a cat.6 travel package.This would allow me 2 business class seats from the UK to USA.The last comment about extra costs for upgrading confuses the issue even more.
I would be grateful for any thoughts on what I propose doing,have I got my calculations correct or am I missing something.
Many thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 28, 2007)

Your calculations are correct. Hoc's comments apply only to a purchase of tickets (for $$) in one class (e.g., economy) and then using FF miles to upgrade to the next higher class (e.g., business).

As a warning, if you haven't tried to get frequent flyer award seats in the past, especially to Europe, keep in mind that it's not necessarily easy to do. If you seek such tickets for summer travel, you might be disappointed. It's much easer to get tickets for the shoulder and off seasons.


----------



## tim (Feb 28, 2007)

Ken, as Dave points out it sometimes is difficult to get award tickets in the summer.  However, if you book them at 330 days out (the max allowed) and fly to a major city that has lots of flights from your airline of choice, then you are going to be fine.  For example, going from Chicago to London or Chicago to Frankfurt on United Airlines in the summer hasn't been a problem for me as UA has lots of flights and booking at 330 days out has allowed me several options as to times of the flights.  Good luck.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 28, 2007)

hipslo said:


> Am I missing the certificate that lets you split 7 nights between any three hotels in Europe?  I see the ones for Hawaii and for the UK/ Ireland, but I don't see one for Europe?  Is there somewhere else I should be looking?


It's at the link Brian provided - immediately under the "3 properties in Hawaii" Reward. It costs 150K points.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave M said:


> It's at the link Brian provided - immediately under the "3 properties in Hawaii" Reward. It costs 150K points.



What I see there is 3 properties "in the UK or Ireland" for 150k points, NOT 3 properties in "Europe".   The poster above referred to 3 properties in Europe, OR 3 properties in the UK or Ireland, and I am still not seeing the 3 properties in Europe, which I would find VERY attractive at 150k points.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 28, 2007)

Ahhhh....  Now I understand. 

It's a reward that is available only to elite members of Marriott Rewards, which you can gain simply by getting a Marriott Rewards Visa card. If you are already an elite member, you need to log in to be able to see this Reward.

The same thing is true for another award on that page - split 7 nights among any 3 participating resorts in Florida for 130,000 points. You probably can't see that one either, without being logged on with elite status.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Ahhhh....  Now I understand.
> 
> It's a reward that is available only to elite members of Marriott Rewards, which you can gain simply by getting a Marriott Rewards Visa card. If you are already an elite member, you need to log in to be able to see this Reward.
> 
> The same thing is true for another award on that page - split 7 nights among any 3 participating resorts in Florida for 130,000 points. You probably can't see that one either, without being logged on with elite status.



That explains it, thank you very much!  Sounds like it may be time to get the Marriott Rewards visa card.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 28, 2007)

The details:





> For Elite Members Only
> 7 nights split between any 3 participating hotels in Europe.
> 
> Now you can embark on a whirlwind tour of Europe with this special opportunity.
> ...


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 28, 2007)

*MR points DO expire -- IF you expire!*

Before anyone goes hog wild on buying points because they don't expire, they apparently do expire if you expire!  Hard to imagine this would be legal if you 'purchase' points but the rules look pretty clear that they do...

_*"3. Accrued points and miles do not constitute property of the member. Points accrued by a Marriott Rewards member are for the member's benefit only and may not be transferred to anyone. Points are transferable to a legal spouse or partner only in the case of documented death of the member. Points are not transferable to another person for any other reason, including divorce or inheritance."*_

Brian


----------



## TomF (Feb 28, 2007)

hipslo said:


> That explains it, thank you very much!  Sounds like it may be time to get the Marriott Rewards visa card.


If you're into Marriott points, and if you're reading this thread you probably are, they are great for accumulating points quickly.  The best part is that for every Marriott purchase you get 3 points for every dollar you spend.  This includes the entire Marriott family of hotels and timeshares and even includes paying for your maintenance fee.  If you purchase a timeshare from Marriott, you can even put your down payment, up to 25% of the purchase price, on your Marriott Visa card and get 3 points for every dollar.  This alone could be worth tens of thousands of points. 

They had a deal last year that if you opened certain accounts with NetBank.com, you would earn certain amounts of points.  You had to keep the accounts open for 6 months.  I opened a couple of accounts, picked up 14,000 points and earned interest on the money!

The benefits are:

Receive a Free Night stay certificate upon account opening (Cat 1-4)
15,000 Bonus Points after your first purchase
Earn 3 points/dollar for Marriott purchases
Earn 1 point/dollar for non-Marriott purchases
Automatic Silver Elite membership
The details are here:  Marriott Rewards Visa Card.


----------



## winger (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave M said:


> It's at the link Brian provided - immediately under the "3 properties in Hawaii" Reward. It costs 150K points.



Helllo Dave/guys. For these 3-property certificates, are we able to split the seven days between two properties ?


----------



## winger (Feb 28, 2007)

Did not see this posted (could have missed it), but if using Marriott Rewards VISA to purchase the points, do we enjoy the 3-for-1 or 5-for-1 'bonus' ?  In other words, if I used my black card to purchase $1000 of MRPs, will I get an additional 5000 MRPS (5-for-1) ?


----------



## camachinist (Feb 28, 2007)

> • Please allow 24-48 hours for transaction to be completed and points awarded to recipient.
> • You must be a Marriott Rewards member in good standing to both purchase and receive points.
> • Once points have been purchased or gifted, no refunds will be permitted.
> • Points cannot be purchased, nor transferred, for merchandise rewards offered through SkyMall.
> ...



That's from the link on the first page, which is accessed through the appropriate portal (direct access returns a server error)

I'll be a contrarian and pass... 

Pat


----------



## winger (Feb 28, 2007)

camachinist said:


> That's from the link on the first page, which is accessed through the appropriate portal (direct access returns a server error)
> 
> I'll be a contrarian and pass...
> 
> Pat



sorry buddy. What r u trying to say?  My card gives 1-1 on non-Marriott purchases 5-1 on Marriott purchases (certain ones only? I am not sure)


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 28, 2007)

winger said:


> Did not see this posted (could have missed it), but if using Marriott Rewards VISA to purchase the points, do we enjoy the 3-for-1 or 5-for-1 'bonus' ?  In other words, if I used my black card to purchase $1000 of MRPs, will I get an additional 5000 MRPS (5-for-1) ?



If you buy 100,000 points for $1000 and pay for it on your Marriott Visa you will recieve an additional 1000 points (1 points per dollar spent). They do not qualify for the 3 or 5 for 1.


----------



## winger (Feb 28, 2007)

Sunbum said:


> If you buy 100,000 points for $1000 and pay for it on your Marriott Visa you will recieve an additional 3000 points (3 points per dollar spent). Not sure about the 5% thing. We don't have that in Canada.


thanks.the 5-for-1 is for the black card, not sure if u can get it in canada.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_km3606/is_200604/ai_n16258122

http://credit-cards.1keyreach.com/marriott-rewards-premier-visa.php


----------



## KCI (Feb 28, 2007)

I have not read through this entire post so this may have already been noted but I bought 99,000 pts and on the website where you buy them it clearly states that:  • *Purchasing points with the Marriott Rewards Visa® card will result in earning one point per dollar spent on these transactions*
and not 3 pts per $ spent.  Just thought I'd add this in case it hasn't been mentioned.  Sorry if it has already been mentioned.  Linda


----------



## middleoforchid (Feb 28, 2007)

*Marriott rewards Visa card*



Sunbum said:


> If you buy 100,000 points for $1000 and pay for it on your Marriott Visa you will recieve an additional 3000 points (3 points per dollar spent). Not sure about the 5% thing. We don't have that in Canada.


Hi Sunbum,I thought the Marriott Visa is only available to US residents,I'd luv to have one,any suggestions? I live in Vancouver.........Thanks.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 28, 2007)

Good catch KCI. I edited my response.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 28, 2007)

middleoforchid said:


> Hi Sunbum,I thought the Marriott Visa is only available to US residents,I'd luv to have one,any suggestions? I live in Vancouver.........Thanks.



They became available in Canada in December. The are handled by JP Chase Morgan Bank. There is a thread here somewhere with the phone number etc. I don't remember where i saw it. May another Tugger can help. Maybe PWRSHIFT?


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 28, 2007)

I found a link. I don't know if this will work or not, but here it goes.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36396&highlight=marriott+visa+canada


----------



## qlaval (Feb 28, 2007)

Sunbum said:


> They became available in Canada in December. The are handled by JP Chase Morgan Bank. ...



Offer not valid in Quebec...:annoyed:


----------



## camachinist (Feb 28, 2007)

Valued at a penny per MRP, using the Marriott VISA gets one about 10 bucks worth of points for a 1000.00 spend on this deal (as noted in my first post on this issue > 1.00 = 1 MRP). One might do better collecting *wood points on their AMEX or FFM's on their favorite airlines card. There's no real advantage to using the MRV in this instance, IMO.

Pat


----------



## middleoforchid (Feb 28, 2007)

Sunbum said:


> I found a link. I don't know if this will work or not, but here it goes.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36396&highlight=marriott+visa+canada



Thanks for the link.......will go to Marriott to p/u an application later.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 28, 2007)

camachinist said:


> Valued at a penny per MRP, using the Marriott VISA gets one about 10 bucks worth of points for a 1000.00 spend on this deal (as noted in my first post on this issue > 1.00 = 1 MRP). One might do better collecting *wood points on their AMEX or FFM's on their favorite airlines card. There's no real advantage to using the MRV in this instance, IMO.
> 
> Pat



Use those points for flights to Europe, bussiness class and spend a week in Paris on the Champs and there value is closer to 3 cents per point. 100k points = $3000??? IMHO


----------



## squiggle (Feb 28, 2007)

But anywhere in Europe it would probably be well worth buying the points.

Jan[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes it def is - esp for Cat 3 hotel requiring only 52K for the same 4 nights which I just booked  at Prague Courtyard for 735 euro ; I quickly cancelled and bought 52K points for $520 - almost 50% savings!!!!


----------



## potchak (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to say thank you for pointing this site out. I have to go to NY for a wedding in May and for the 3 nts it is 27K points for the stay, The rate not including taxes is $109/nt! I bought 30K pts for $300 and still make out in the deal!


----------



## winger (Mar 1, 2007)

winger said:


> sorry buddy. What r u trying to say?  My card gives 1-1 on non-Marriott purchases 5-1 on Marriott purchases (certain ones only? I am not sure)



camachinist. I get it now : )


----------



## squiggle (Mar 2, 2007)

floyddl said:


> I wonder if this not part of a strategy to offer the unlimited points purchases and then to increase the points required for awards.  Marriott raised the room rates in many locations by as much as 20% in the past year.  I have to believe that an increase in the points required for awards is coming in the near future.



Get your reward certificate immediately after reservation - I bought 52K and reserved  a Cat 3 hotel in Prague x 4days and when I checked my reservation, the hotel is  now Cat 4 and needs 70K instead! It's a good thing I changed to a whole week using the travel package of Cat1-5. Would Marriot have honroed the orig cat at reservation? - just wondering.


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 3, 2007)

squiggle said:


> Get your reward certificate immediately after reservation - I bought 52K and reserved  a Cat 3 hotel in Prague x 4days and when I checked my reservation, the hotel is  now Cat 4 and needs 70K instead! It's a good thing I changed to a whole week using the travel package of Cat1-5. Would Marriot have honroed the orig cat at reservation? - just wondering.



Yes, Marriott honors the category designation/points needed at the time the reservation was made in the event the category gets raised later.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 3, 2007)

Yup, MR buys it up for you. Even close to a year later. Customer service is who I ended up having to talk to. They directed MR as to what to do. MR couldn't do it on their own. The hotel, now at the higher category level, just pulls the correct cert from your account.

IIRC, even if the hotel de-flags, you can still get the reservation honored. MR converts the e-cert to a paper one which you give to the hotel. Marriott then pays them a rate contracted when the hotel de-flagged.

Pat


----------



## KDD (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry - goofed this one up.


----------



## squiggle (Mar 3, 2007)

For those who bought points, how long did it take for the points to post to your account? it says 24-48 hrs  but mine is over 4 days now - I have airline reservations on hold.
thanks


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 3, 2007)

I purchased points earlier in the week. They posted within the 48 hour period. I received an email stating they had been credited, but they didn't show up online until the next day.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree. The miles normally post quickly. However, a lot of the "how long does it take?" depends on the airline's processing timeframe. Also, Marriott warns that it may take some time with the following notice:





> Please note: Once frequent flyer miles have been requested, miles will automatically be transferred to your frequent flyer account. Please allow approximately six weeks for miles to be posted to your frequent flyer account or contact your local Marriott Rewards office to inquire about express service (may include a fee).


----------



## dmharris (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm debating whether to buy points or not.  I already have 300,000 and just got 25,000 in the past four months through normal travel for business, visiting relatives, etc., so I earn them pretty fast.  We are lower on cash than points, so think $1000 for 100,000 points might not be a good investment if I can earn 100,000 with no additional cost in the next year.  

Any opinions?


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 4, 2007)

That is a very personal decision based on a number of factors.  Buying points should only be done with 'excess' available cash but IF the report in this thread is correct time is running out on this deal.

For 540,000 points you can take a very nice trip - business class air for two to Paris for a week, or London.  What that gives you is *two* Cat7 hotel packages and 240,000 FF miles.  It's a memorable way to spend points in style with a week in London followed by a week in Paris, at two of the top Marriott hotels, and still have enough FF miles left over for two to fly anywhere in NA business class.  Perhaps Prague and Zurich excites you.  Or Monaco and Milan?

However...you'd need 240,000 more points than you do right now ... so that means you spring for more cash or decide to fly economy.  By waiting until you _'earn'_ the points you'll have to postpone such a trip by another year ... as having sufficient points now means you can book now for a trip 330 days from now, maybe sooner if there are airline availabilities.

Have fun dreaming.     I'm a great believer in the fact things change over time ... who knows how many points it might take in a year or so for the number of points you could get it for today.  Hotel rates are up about 30% since Marriott last changed their MR program so sooner or later there's some bad news coming.

Brian


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 4, 2007)

I bought some points online and although the web says 24-48 hr credit it took 4 days. When I called Marriott Rewards the very nice rep told me it is better to call to buy them as this is fairly new online and there are glitches on the web that affect many members. I needed 20k more points in order to get 4 nights 52k certificate for my San Antonio trip. I also emailed Marriott about the miles not posting in the stated time. In the reply they said they would post the next morning but it was a day later. I bought them last Sunday and had the points credit this Thursday.

Had it not been for this thread I would never have known that I could buy additional points so it only cost $200.00 which averaged to 50.00 per night for a suite in a Springhill Suites. I informed a co worker who is a longtime Gold rewards member and never knew you could buy points either.

I also learned too late that one can book a reward pkg online without all the points being credited yet. I had no clue and lost a king suite because of it. I watched rooms disappear and categories change from standard to anytime points over a 5 day period. I ended ip getting double beds when I need a Queen or King because I did not know I could hold a room and wait for the cert.

Thanks for this very valuable post.


----------



## Avery (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the value depends on how you'll use the points. I just used (or wasted, depending on how you look at it) 117,000 points on a three night stay in Kauai (forced to use anytime points)... cost for the room would have been $329/night. So I guess it averages out to about what the points are selling for. Maybe if I needed them to round out a big trip it would make sense; I know the Kauai booking is the least efficient use of points, but I'm tired of saving them.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 4, 2007)

Brian and Avery,

We have not booked our 2007 MGV 2 bedroom lock off yet, waiting for 2 separate vacations exchanges to hit on II.  Can't book 2008 until May, so I'm not sure when we'd have time to take a two week vacation at this point in time.  A couple of years from now, maybe.  It's difficult to project what openings we'll have in the future, but once our youngest gets into college this fall, we'll know when our two girls will have winter, spring and summer breaks so we can plan family vacations with our timeshare.  Then we can plan mom and dad trips after that.  I tend to bank this points until I can enjoy a special romantic trip like you suggest Brian.  It's been a long 20+ years raising children and I've enjoyed every moment, and I'm a bit afraid of what my empty nest is going to feel like.  So I'm dreaming about those great adventures with the love of my life to fill the void.  

I appreciate very much your scenarios and advice.  It's great to have objectivity weigh in on this for me.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## squiggle (Mar 5, 2007)

I found out the delay by calling and getting a super nice guy who tracked them when I insisted I can't call again b/c long wait. Turns out there is a credit card "hold" on my earlier purchase altho it cleared another bigger point purchase 3 days later - go figure- so not only did he find the right person to remove the hold, transfer points to  my account, transferred points from my spouse's account, ordered the travel package, transferrred the points to AA and then called me to tell me all is done!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 5, 2007)

Just secured my 99k points for $990. Its really a no-brainer for me. Helps me secure another 270k point travel pack. I have a BIL who uses the cat 7 hotel cert that I don't need. Works out well for both of us. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## JimIg23 (Mar 6, 2007)

The points you buy on do not expire or loss value over time, correct?  Thx


----------



## Dave M (Mar 6, 2007)

JimIg23 said:


> ....do not expire...


Not technically true. Although Marriott generally doesn't close accounts for inactivity, it can. This is part of the Marriott Rewards Terms and Conditions:





> An account may be closed at Marriott's discretion if no points are accrued during a 24-month period. All points in the account will be forfeited at that time.





JimIg23 said:


> ...or lose value over time, correct?


Marriott Rewards points generally have lost some value over time. Marriott periodically changes its award structure, increasing the point requirements for selected awards and/or moving a hotel to a higher "category", thus increasing the number of points required for a free stay at that hotel. Since it has several years since the last major devaluation, I believe another one is likely soon.

Here is a ridiculous but dramatic example (copied from a post I made last year) showing why Marriott needs to devalue points periodically:

Assume inflation in hotel room prices of 4% per year. Also, assume that a Marriott hotel room for a night has a current average cost eligible for Marriott Rewards points of about $150. At that 4% rate of inflation, the average cost 100 years from today would be $7,575 per night. ($150, compounded annually at 4% for 100 years = $7,575.) 

Someone staying two nights at that average rate might earn 18 points per dollar spent (5 points on Marriott Premier Visa and 13 points - depending on elite status - for the stay). 18 points x $7,575 x two nights = 272,700 points earned for a two-night stay.

Thus, assuming Marriott doesn't ever devalue its program from where it is today, the person paying for a mere two nights at a Marriott would earn enough points for an air-hotel travel package that would include 120,000 FF miles and a 7-night stay in any Marriott hotel worldwide!

That's not what is intended. Thus, as inflation marches on, occasional devaluations are necessary to keep the earning and award equation in balance.

We don't like a points devaluation when it happens, but it makes sense for Marriott to do it.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 6, 2007)

In addition to the devaluation Dave mentions, there's also category creep and availability controls (capacity and blackout), which can be changed without notice. I would also expect to see additional categories appear, like those currently existing for RC and MVCI.

As a former Marriott exec on FT reminded us today, guests pay for their own reward program. Cruel but true. 

My advice...if you're not burning the points during the coming reservation year, don't buy 'em... 

Pat


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 6, 2007)

JimIg23 said:


> The points you buy on do not expire or loss value over time, correct? Thx


 
Please read my post #90 above in this thread.  

Points do expire when you pass on unless you have a spouse.  The rules are quite clear on this, but whether Mr. Marriott will be as heartless as it indicates is another question.  

Perhaps this rule only applies to points you 'earn' with stays in their hotels, but it seems to indicate 'all' points can not be part of an inheritance.  

I would think that points you ''purchase", even by trading in a week for points, should be treated differently - but the rules seem to include all MR points whether earned or purchased.

My suggestion is to consider that they do expire...and spend them before you do.  Take those magnificent trips while you are able to enjoy them.

Meantime, if you have significant numbers I suggest you write something in your will about 'points' with Marriott, airlines, etc., so that your executor will have a legal reference to what you would like done with them.  The airlines and Amex allow executors to transfer points upon your death (sometimes for a small fee), but the current rules make Marriott appear like a 'point grabber' on misfortunate times.  Mr. Marriott appears to me a compassionate man and I can't imagine them following the printed 'rules' when dealing with your heirs.

Brian


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 6, 2007)

website posted about half way thru these posts. We just bought some.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 6, 2007)

camachinist said:


> As a former Marriott exec on FT reminded us today, guests pay for their own reward program. Cruel but true.
> 
> Pat


 
I am turning a deaf ear/blind eye to this.  I don't want to know this.


----------



## winger (Mar 6, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> ...Meantime, if you have significant numbers I suggest you write something in your will about 'points' with Marriott, airlines, etc., so that your executor will have a legal reference to what you would like done with them.  The airlines and Amex allow executors to transfer points upon your death (sometimes for a small fee), but the current rules make Marriott appear like a 'point grabber' on misfortunate times.  Mr. Marriott appears to me a compassionate man and I can't imagine them following the printed 'rules' when dealing with your heirs.
> 
> Brian


Good point, B.  We are due to see our attorney to update our trust/will shortly (we are like five yrs overdue) - we will add this clause


----------



## TomF (Mar 6, 2007)

camachinist said:


> *As a former Marriott exec on FT reminded us today*, guests pay for their own reward program.


Can you explain what you are referring to by the phrase in bold?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 6, 2007)

As a matter of fact the Marriott Springhill  Suites I booked three days ago for 52k pts in San Antonio that was Cat 3 is now Cat 4. Standard rewards needed are doubled over 100K pts. This is incredible. I am glad I booked it already.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 6, 2007)

*Marriott Rewards Card Member*

*
Can Non Marriott Timeshare Owners 
Purchase Marriott Rewards Points*

*Program Rules *

• You may purchase up to 99,000 points per transaction
• Points may be purchased in increments of 1,000
• Purchase rate is 10 (USD) per 1,000 points
• Points may take 24-48 hours to post to your account


----------



## ira g (Mar 6, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Can Non Marriott Timeshare Owners
> Purchase Marriott Rewards Points*
> 
> ...



Yes. You must  have a Marriott Points account. I am not sure if you can sign up immediately on the website for the points account. I bought points on Sunday afternoon and they were in my account this morning.


----------



## JimC (Mar 6, 2007)

TomF said:


> Can you explain what you are referring to by the phrase in bold?



Many of us also go to FlyerTalk (FT).  www.flyertalk.com  There is a Marriott forum there as well.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 6, 2007)

camachinist said:


> My advice...if you're not burning the points during the coming reservation year, don't buy 'em...



I've certainly had fantasies of buying a million or so points for $10k, getting 600,000 AA miles, thereby making my way to lifetime Platinum by the end of the year.  Then I would have to figure out what to do with the 5 Marriott Hotel Certificates that expire in a year (don't bother guys, it's a little too late to be sucking up now ).

But ultimately, the little voice inside my head that keeps me from skydiving or bungee jumping tells me that I shouldn't do it.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am really tempted to flat out buy another 270K just to get another travel package. I previously bought 99K to get to 270K. Another 270K gives me 540k. Factoring in the "value" I receive from the 2 cat 7 certs, I estimate I'll pay about $800 for 240K sky miles. That is a huge bargain in my book.  

Regards.
Joe


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 7, 2007)

Joe...if you've got the funds I'd go for it.  You'd recoup the $2700 on one business class seat to Europe...although I know Hoc can get them somehow for peanuts, it doesn't work for me.

Brian


----------



## Dave M (Mar 7, 2007)

Today is the last day. The new 50,000 points purchase limit per year and the higher per-point cost are effective tomorrow.

I just purchased 594,000 points, almost all online. I made the first four purchases (at 99,000 each) online without a glitch and received consecutive confirmation numbers over about a five-minute period, indicating that there aren't many people clamoring to get in before the deadline. That's probably because, as a Marriott Rewards employee has stated on FlyerTalk, there wasn't supposed to be any advance notice about the change; there has been no announcement from Marriott. Thus, it's likely that of all Marriott Rewards members, relatively few know about tomorrow's change.

My fifth purchase was rejected by Marriott's system, stating that my credit card was declined. So I used a different card and was told my zip code was wrong. Huh? So I called my credit card company. They had the first four charges and said nothing had come to them for a fifth charge and, if it did, it would have been automatically approved. Decided to call Marriott to purchase the last 99,000. Got in a queue and the automated voice said a 10-minute wait. Meanwhile, I tried again online with a Marriott Rewards card. It worked. Hung on with the phone and bought still another 99,000 over the phone. 

Why so many points? I already have an obscene number of points. Well over a million. But I'll be retiring next year and expect to use points much the way Brian does - with travel packages. And I'll be able to travel at any time of the year, making airline award seats and hotel award reservations relatively easy to obtain, if I plan carefully. At current values for those uses, that means each point is worth well over two cents. Even with some normal point devaluation, assuming Marriott does make some changes to the award structure, I'll still be big bucks ahead of the game.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 7, 2007)

Dave,

Stop teasing me with this.  This morning I decided I was not going to buy 99,000 points as I could earn them for free through other means, so why pay for them?   

Now you have me thinking.  I'm not getting any younger and some day my only hotel stays to get me points will be in my rest home!!

What's a girl to do?  Oh my!!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 7, 2007)

I earn points in other ways, too. That's why I have so many points in my account. I stay at Marriotts about every other weekend. I have a Marriott Rewards Premier Visa card. I could trade the use of one of my Marriott weeks for points. 

But this purchase opportunity is a perceived bargain that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 7, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Joe...if you've got the funds I'd go for it.  You'd recoup the $2700 on one business class seat to Europe...although I know Hoc can get them somehow for peanuts, it doesn't work for me.



Although, in the last year, restrictions on award tickets and the imposition of co-pay fees for using miles have made them less of a bargain.  For example, right now, the cheapest First Class trip I can find to Europe, which would cost a combination of miles and cash, would cost roughly $4,100; and the cheapest Business Class trip to Europe during peak season is now closer to $2,000.

However, the problems I am finding with getting cheaper fares also translate to more difficulty in getting free or upgraded tickets on the airlines using miles.  Particularly with Joe's Skymiles, if he is planning on using Delta, I understand that it's now nearly impossible to get a seat unless you book exactly 330 days before you fly.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 7, 2007)

Hoc said:


> However, the problems I am finding with getting cheaper fares also translate to more difficulty in getting free or upgraded tickets on the airlines using miles.  Particularly with Joe's Skymiles, if he is planning on using Delta, I understand that it's now nearly impossible to get a seat unless you book exactly 330 days before you fly.


The WSJ had an excellent article on this subject yesterday. The WSJ tried to get award seats on 24 domestic and international routes for selected dates mostly in the summer and partly in the fall. The attempts were generally made three to six months in advance rather than the 330 days that we and FlyerTalk would generally recommend. 

The authors found that United and American had "saver" (the low-cost awards) seats available on most routes, although not every day. Delta had no seats at its lowest level awards available on any of the 24 routings for any of the dates selected. US Airways was close to the bottom. Continental and Northwest were about in the middle. 

However, those who plan well ahead, have flexibility, don't need to fly during peak times of the year and don't need to fly on or close to weekends will generally have success, except perhaps for Delta.  That's my plan.

Fortunately, most of the airlines have not implemented the copays that you refer to. I'm hoping that they won't. We'll see.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 7, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Fortunately, most of the airlines have not implemented the copays that you refer to. I'm hoping that they won't. We'll see.



The only thing is that, on the airlines that have not implemented the copays, like United, they do not allow upgrades from their most discounted fares.  So, in order to be eligible for an upgrade, you have to pay more for the fare from the outset.  And then, after paying the additional price, you might or might not get the upgrade.

So, I'm not sure what is the better strategy, but I'm leaning toward just using miles exclusively for free trips, and no longer using them for upgrades.  With a little work, you can get miles at 1-2 cents each, so that's $1,250 to $2,500 for First Class to Europe or Asia.  Here, at $2,500 for 120,000 miles, you can look at it as just over 2 cents a mile, with a free hotel week thrown in.  Or, as a hotel week (which I value at $1,050 for the week because I can usually get them no more than $150 a night), with 120,000 miles thrown in for an extra $1,450.  So, in that case, just over a penny a mile.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 7, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Dave,
> 
> Stop teasing me with this.  This morning I decided I was not going to buy 99,000 points as I could earn them for free through other means, so why pay for them?
> 
> ...



I'm thinking the same was as Diane.  There seems to be agreement that points work best when purchasing a hotel + air package.  Those business class seats that you can get with the airline miles (if you plan ahead) are very attractive.  However, this requires a one week hotel stay as part of the package.

I was able to get a week in Rome (at the Grand Flora) back in 2005.  I had spent a week in London several years ago (before I purchased my Marriott timeshare).  And this summer, I've got my week reserved at the Marriott on the Champs Elysees (and I''ve got enough points to take a travel package with 120,000 airline miles).  

I would load up on the points now if there were many other Marriotts that I'd like to visit AND where I'd be able to stay a full week.  But I'm having difficulty thinking of other Marriotts in the world that I'd like to visit AND where I'd be able to spend a full week (or nearly a full week) and find plenty to see and do.

Here is a FlyerTalk post that discusses which Marriotts might be the best ones to stay at:  http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=358970

Hawaii is on this list.  But I'd prefer to try to get to Hawaii by exchanging my timeshare if possible.  Same for Cancun - the JW is said to be very nice, but maybe I could visit Cancun on an exchange.  I'm not convinced that the other European cities on this list (Warsaw, Budapest, Zurich, Hamburg) are places where I'd want to spend a full week.  I see Quito on the list - I've read that this is a very nice hotel, and perhaps I could combine a trip to Macchu Pichu (Peru) with a stop in Quito.  But I doubt that I'd devote a full week to Quito.

So, before this offer goes away, maybe you guys will tell me where to intend to go with all these travel packages you intend to redeem.  I'll grab more points if I could see the value I'd get from additional future travel packages to locales I'd want to visit for a full week.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 7, 2007)

That's where status helps! United doesn't allow upgrades with FF miles from its cheapest international fares, but it does allow them with Systemwide Upgrade certificates. 

The cheapest FF miles through Marriott cost just over 1.5 cents per Marriott Rewards point. Get a code 83 travel package for 235,000 points. Turn the hotel certificate back to Marriott for a credit of 45,000 points. Net cost for 120,000 FF miles: 190,000 points or 1.58 cents per mile. Or keep the hotel certificate and view it as you suggest.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 7, 2007)

Dave M said:


> The cheapest FF miles through Marriott cost just over 1.5 cents per Marriott Rewards point.



Actually, I think that the *cheapest* FF miles through Marriott are British Air miles, which you get by converting your Marriott points to Tesco points, then converting the Tesco points to BA miles at a ratio of 1:2.4 or 1:3.9.  I think that works out to just under a penny a mile at the most favorable rate.

They have been screaming bloody murder about it on the BA board at Flyertalk for a few weeks now.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 7, 2007)

*Slow on the uptake*



Dave M said:


> That's where status helps! United doesn't allow upgrades with FF miles from its cheapest international fares, but it does allow them with Systemwide Upgrade certificates.
> 
> The cheapest FF miles through Marriott cost just over 1.5 cents per Marriott Rewards point. Get a code 83 travel package for 235,000 points. Turn the hotel certificate back to Marriott for a credit of 45,000 points. Net cost for 120,000 FF miles: 190,000 points or 1.58 cents per mile. Or keep the hotel certificate and view it as you suggest.



Alrighty, then.  I had to go to the Marriott website and look this up.

Code 083 = 7 nights at category 1-5 + 120,000 miles = 235,000 points
Code 087 = 7 nights at category 6 + 120,000 miles = 250,000 points
Code 091 = 7 nights at category 7 + 120,000 miles = 270,000 points

If I understand what you are saying, you are willing to sacrifice the points for the hotel stay (turn back in your certificate) just to get the benefit of the airline miles (and those business class seats).  You use Code 083 because that costs fewer points than 087 or 091, but still gets you the 120,000 miles.

An alternative:  one could always take the 7 night package but stay fewer nights at the hotel, sacrificing a few points.


----------



## mjs (Mar 7, 2007)

I just checked rates for the summer at the Marriott on the Champs Elysees .
$815 per day plus taxes etc.  Seems like a great value to use cat7 travel package here,  or in Rome.
mark


----------



## dmharris (Mar 7, 2007)

so if I have over 300,000 points with American Express which are a 1:1 for most airline miles, +100,000 on Delta and USAirways, 350,000 Marriott points, add to that Hyatt, Starwood, Hilton, etc. . . plus the few my hubby has, I have concluded we don't have the time to do all this traveling, so the money is staying in the bank instead of Marriott points sitting in the Marriott bank until "someday".  

And I'm a good shopper, so I'll buy my flights and hotels at a good price and not have the frustration of trying to reserve a year in advance when I don't know what we're having for dinner tonight.

I may regret it, but as my darling husband says, they'll be other opportunities.  

Darn, I'm one of those women who HATES to pass up a sale.  

Think I'll have wine for dinner.


----------



## winger (Mar 7, 2007)

dmharris said:


> so if I have over 300,000 points with American Express which are a 1:1 for most airline miles, +100,000 on Delta and USAirways, 350,000 Marriott points, add to that Hyatt, Starwood, Hilton, etc. . . plus the few my hubby has, I have concluded we don't have the time to do all this traveling, so the money is staying in the bank instead of Marriott points sitting in the Marriott bank until "someday".
> 
> And I'm a good shopper, so I'll buy my flights and hotels at a good price and not have the frustration of trying to reserve a year in advance when I don't know what we're having for dinner tonight.
> 
> ...


Hey DM, do what I plan to do...have a couple drinks, watch a little TV and by then you may JUST missed the deadline : )  Can't do anything then and you would have saved some cash.

Now, if MRP's sitting in the bank earned interest (like, grow more pts over time), then that would be a diff story.  Sounds like u may be purchasing and holding on for some time, when points would be subject to inflaition devaluing.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 7, 2007)

Winger,

White or red?  

I think you're agreeing with me that in my case, don't buy the points as they will devalue; just get them the old-fashioned way; earn them.


----------



## winger (Mar 7, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Winger,
> 
> White or red?
> 
> I think you're agreeing with me that in my case, don't buy the points as they will devalue; just get them the old-fashioned way; earn them.


actually neither for me,,,just a little coke.

Hey get off this forum for a few hours : )  Your's killing yourself.  Actually, I may just get on an buy like $100, just to say I did it LOL


----------



## ArBravesFan (Mar 7, 2007)

I bought 99,000 points on Monday. Talked to my brother-in-law and he bought 198,000. I now have 674,000 points. That is a lot but I am thinking about one more purchase before midnight.  What do you guys think?

Mark


----------



## jancurious (Mar 7, 2007)

Is that midnight EST or PST?     

I think we will all be relieved when this offer is over as it was hard to decide what to do.  I bought 200,000 so I now have about 325,000 and I think I'm holding!

Jan


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 7, 2007)

Jan-
Marriott Rewards office is in Salt Lake City, so I'm guessing it's probably Mountain Time. Less than 4 hours away!
Like you, I purchased 200,000 points, giving me a total of 270,000. My husband has almost 250,000 in his account. I was tempted to purchase more, but think we have plenty for now!


----------



## Hoc (Mar 7, 2007)

mjs said:


> I just checked rates for the summer at the Marriott on the Champs Elysees .
> $815 per day plus taxes etc.  Seems like a great value to use cat7 travel package here,  or in Rome.
> mark



You will find that this hotel is virtually never available during peak season using a cert. from a travel package.  Instead, you will need a "stay anytime" award


----------



## labguides (Mar 7, 2007)

Eager to hear where we purchase these points.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 7, 2007)

Jan and Lisa,

Thanks for revealing your point totals; makes me more comfortable at where I am.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 7, 2007)

So I was reading this thread early on and thought, no way can I buy any points...but now with the deadline imminent, it is bugging me. I have never used my Marriott points before, so I am a newbie to this...I have some from the years before kids. Can someone explain this to me briefly?

I would only ever use the points for airline tickets, so is it really worth it? One ticket to Hawaii is typically 35K miles so if I needed 4 tickets, I would need 140K miles. I can convert 125 MRPs to 50K miles, so I'd need roughly 375K MRPs for 4 tickets? At 1 cent a point, that's $3750! Am I doing this math correctly?

How could it work with the air & hotel and turning the hotel voucher back in for points? 440K MRPs for 4 tickets and then I'd turn 2 vouchers back in for 45K MRPs each? So net MRPs for 4 tickets would be 350K, or $3500?

Tell me if I am wrong, but this probably isn't a good use of the points? Airfare to Hawaii is about $700-800+ so this isn't such a deal, plus I'd have to deal with booking 331 days out, etc.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 7, 2007)

I bought the 70K/Category 7 package (220K points) over the weekend.  My points were posted Monday and I've already got my FF tickets to Hawaii and an add-on week to a previously scheduled trip.  I had more than enough miles to get the tickets without the extra 70K miles, but I priced the trip and couldn't pass it up ($4500 worth of air and hotel for $2200).  It's a sickness, truly -- buying things we don't need because they're a good deal.    Someone move the clock up before I go back and buy more.  I deleted the website from my favorites ... took 2 Tylenol PM ...


----------



## Dave M (Mar 7, 2007)

Denise -

Your math is correct, but your scenario isn't the best way to get FF miles for Hawaii. As stated in post #146, you can get 120,000 FF miles for a net of 190,000 MR points. At a penny a point, assuming you already have at least 45,000 MR points (to get the 235,000 point award), that's $1,900 for 120,000 of the 140,000 that you need for your four plane tickets.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 7, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> It's a sickness, truly -- buying things we don't need because they're a good deal.



I completely agree with you!! I've got the same disease!!!

My husband works for an airline and we fly stand-by on passes. So I'll never use the travel packages. However, I do love to travel to Europe off-season and will probably book some stays at hotels there. 

I was able to book Rome, 2 days, Capri 3 days and back to Rome for 2 days (April 2007 trip) just recently. That would be a great deal for 150,000 points! I cancelled it because I got a timeshare exchange I would rather use that week. (It's my son's spring break and he can take friends if we drive to the timeshare.)

Wish it was past midnight!! I'm still tempted!!


----------



## dmharris (Mar 7, 2007)

I fold!

Good night all.


----------



## jancurious (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh Jerseygirl - you are hilarious!  But seriously I think we are all feeling this way because the posters that really seem to know how to use their points to the max seem so hot on buying these points.  

I'm with you Lisa, the way I see us using them is for the certs that give 7 nights stay at any 3 hotels in Europe or UK/Ireland and that only costs 150,000 points/cert so I'm holding.

Denise.....I just booked tickets to HI (for Sept) from Sacramento for $338/pp on Hawaiian Air.  I know summertime is much higher though.

Jan


----------



## jmatias (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been reading this thread since the beginning and I'm having a tough time holding out.   

We have about 580K points now but somehow the point-monger in me wants to get more...even though I won't be able to use them in the near future.

Unless....are there any good Marriotts in Asia?  I keep reading about Europe but that is just too far for us right now with our youngest only 3 yrs old.

But Japan/Korea would work.  

What to do?  

Jen


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 7, 2007)

Aloha Jen!

It's difficult to pass up this opportunity to buy more points, but I figure I've got close to enough for 4 trips using Category 7 hotels for a week each. It will take me awhile to use what I've got, so I've decided to stay off the Marriott site tonight!!

I don't know about Asia, but I'd love to use some points there! I'm sure there are some options in Hong Kong, Japan, or Korea. 

I fold! Good night!


----------



## Denise L (Mar 8, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Denise -
> 
> Your math is correct, but your scenario isn't the best way to get FF miles for Hawaii. As stated in post #146, you can get 120,000 FF miles for a net of 190,000 MR points. At a penny a point, assuming you already have at least 45,000 MR points (to get the 235,000 point award), that's $1,900 for 120,000 of the 140,000 that you need for your four plane tickets.



Thanks, Dave or anyone who is still awake . So that would mean I spend $2350 upfront for that package 083 and get 120,000 FF miles? Where does it state that you can turn the hotel voucher in for 45,000 MR points?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 8, 2007)

jancurious said:


> Denise.....I just booked tickets to HI (for Sept) from Sacramento for $338/pp on Hawaiian Air.  I know summertime is much higher though.



Jan, great price! I suppose holding out for a sale may be cheaper than buying MR points .... but I do love points of all kinds!


----------



## winger (Mar 8, 2007)

dang, I still checking this thread out...and my MRV has not left my wallet all day.  talk about control


----------



## Hoc (Mar 8, 2007)

Still good at the moment.  You can probably still buy points until Marriott's offices open tomorrow morning.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Mar 8, 2007)

Still good at this time.  The Marriott Reward offices open in less than an hour.  We'll see if it changes then.


----------



## pacheco18 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hoc said:


> You will find that this hotel is virtually never available during peak season using a cert. from a travel package.  Instead, you will need a "stay anytime" award



I had a reservation there for July 2007 (which I had to cancel) using points at the cheaper rate.  I had reserved almost a year out.


----------



## mjs (Mar 8, 2007)

pacheco18 said:


> I had a reservation there for July 2007 (which I had to cancel) using points at the cheaper rate.  I had reserved almost a year out.



Did you use a hotel certificate or just points?   Does the hotel limit the amount of rooms available for EACH of these  different options?

mark


----------



## pacheco18 (Mar 8, 2007)

mjs said:


> Did you use a hotel certificate or just points?   Does the hotel limit the amount of rooms available for EACH of these  different options?
> 
> mark



I used points (I did it on line) -- which they convert into a hotel certificate.  I think the key to using points in the most desirable locations (e.g. Paris) is to treat the reservation as you would one for frequent flyer seats -- book on the first available day that the date you want may be reserved.  You have to be able to plan ahead - which should not be an issue for those of us who own timeshares.

I am sure there are limits on the number of rooms that may be acquired with points just as there are limited FF seats.


----------



## ann824 (Mar 8, 2007)

You can still purchase points.  Maybe it ends today.  That's just what we need, another day to worry about if we should purchase more.


----------



## hipslo (Mar 8, 2007)

Is anyone really sure that this is ending today, or anytime soon?  Perhaps that is just wishful thinking from the MVCI sales dept?


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 8, 2007)

I would hate the thought that we all got into panic mode with misinformation, but, as I posted in another thread, a MR rep assured me that there was no need to panic just now. And I noticed that another poster in that thread showed he bought 3 x 99,000 points today already, so it's not over until it's over I guess.

_'...the MR gal said it was the first she's heard of any potential changes and couldn't see it happening as it is just a new program for them.'_


All good things come to an end unfortunately and just like the sun rises every morning it's a pretty safe bet that there will eventually be changes made to the MR program ... maybe today, maybe tomorrow, maybe next year. At least I feel I got more points at a good price but suspicious all along that it was a MVCI smokescreen. Like the rest of us, I just didn't want to wait and miss out in case the warning was for real.

Brian

https://buy.points.com/marriott/init.do?method=buy


----------



## hipslo (Mar 8, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> I would hate the thought that we all got into panic mode with misinformation, but, as I posted in another thread, a MR rep assured me that there was no need to panic just now. And I noticed that another poster in that thread showed he bought 3 x 99,000 points today already, so it's not over until it's over I guess.
> 
> _'...the MR gal said it was the first she's heard of any potential changes and couldn't see it happening as it is just a new program for them.'_
> 
> ...



Didn't Dave M post the text of an email he received a week or so ago from Marriott stating that the MVCI communication was in fact accurate?  This is all kind of strange .....


----------



## EZ-ED (Mar 8, 2007)

Almost 9am MST and I just completed a purchase at .01 per point...so it's still available.


----------



## JimG (Mar 8, 2007)

Erm.... Has anyone actually had an e-mail or any formal confirmation that this deal was ending?

Or has someone made a killing on buying Marriott shares  

(If you think you're spending a lot on this, you should see the activity on the BA exec club FT site  )


----------



## Hoc (Mar 8, 2007)

hipslo said:


> Is anyone really sure that this is ending today, or anytime soon?  Perhaps that is just wishful thinking from the MVCI sales dept?



What!!?? A Marriott sales weasel lied? Nooooo! 

On the downside, I am disappointed that it is not ending.  The fact that this program is *not* ending means that Marriott soon will probably raise the number of points necessary to get the various awards.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 8, 2007)

JimG said:


> Erm.... Has anyone actually had an e-mail or any formal confirmation that this deal was ending?


Yes. After the posting here, I e-mailed Marriott Rewards and asked if the "rumor” was true. I received the written confirmation quoted in post #78 in this thread. As further confirmation, a Marriott employee confirmed in the comparable thread on FlyerTalk that the change discussed herein is going to happen and that there wasn't supposed to be any advance notice of the change!

It's certainly possible that (1) someone at Marriott has decided to delay the change, (2) the technical changes to the website couldn't be implemented quickly enough to make the change today, (3) the change will still be made at some point today, or (4) (most unlikely) everyone was wrong and there won't be a change at all!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 8, 2007)

The conversion to the higher cost and 50,000 per year limit is in process. Here are the new rules as just changed in the Marriott Rewards T&C:





> Purchasing Points
> 
> 1. A member may purchase or receive as a gift a combined maximum of 50,000 points per calendar year.
> 
> ...


Although the new rules have not yet been implemented in the wording of the online order form, the T&C link from that form to the new rules has the new rules.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 8, 2007)

And now the change has been made to the wording at the online order page....





> Don’t have enough points for a specific reward? You can purchase up to 50,000 points per calendar year for yourself. Other limits apply....


The actual order form still has the old wording.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 8, 2007)

So was that hotel room 1.99 or 199.00?  

You'd think they'd be a bit more professional about it than doing this in the middle of the day live...

Pat


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 8, 2007)

This proved to be another great benefit to TUG for all of us.  At least we now have a decision. Seems very unlike Marriott to do it all behind the scenes and not involve their MR members. Marriott is changing. Maybe too fast.

I've decided to buy 2 air&hotel packages today to 'spend' some of the points I bought in case they increase the point requriements...and Category 7 ones to boot in case there is any across the board increases in category levels. We might see this as the increases in room rates over the last two years has been very high while the point requirements stood still pretty much.

Brian

Added: Just checked Cat7 chart and there are NOW 27 hotels in that level, two of them Courtyards and one Residence Inn in NYC! Can't remember exactly, but a few months ago I think the total before was around 12 Cat7 worldwide.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmm, so now it's ending *and* they're devaluing the points, as well.  Apparently, they've just increased the category levels of about 500 hotels, worldwide.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, Hoc, they bumped the category up a notch for just over 500 hotels and made other devaluations, too. 

However, I'm guessing that there won't be any changes this year to the point requirements for travel packages. Doing so would mean a double whammy, considering that higher level travel packages are already required in many instances because of the hotel category bump-ups.

Incidentally, the penny-a-point offer is now officially in the past. The online form now calculates a purchase at the new 1.25 cents per point rate.


----------



## ira g (Mar 8, 2007)

camachinist said:


> So was that hotel room 1.99 or 199.00?
> 
> You'd think they'd be a bit more professional about it than doing this in the middle of the day live...
> 
> Pat



I booked a Marriott online that was quoted at $2.29 rather than $229.00 per night. I have a written confirmation. Any thoughts as to will Marriott honor this price.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, right about the time bovines grow wings and fly  

Seriously, no. I've booked many rate mistakes and not a single one of Marriott's have ever flown, even if not obviously a mistake rate (like your example and mine). Now, if you book with a third party and pre-pay and make other pre-paid travel arrangements, and the cost to Marriott or the provider to cancel your other plans is more than the mistake, you just might get it. Then again, you just might get a stick in the eye too...

Pat


----------



## ira g (Mar 8, 2007)

camachinist said:


> Yeah, right about the time bovines grow wings and fly
> 
> Seriously, no. I've booked many rate mistakes and not a single one of Marriott's have ever flown, even if not obviously a mistake rate (like your example and mine). Now, if you book with a third party and pre-pay and make other pre-paid travel arrangements, and the cost to Marriott or the provider to cancel your other plans is more than the mistake, you just might get it. Then again, you just might get a stick in the eye too...
> 
> Pat



I don't think I would get a stick in the eye but in another part of my anatomy. That's what I figured, but was interested if Marriott might honor their mistakes similar to what some of the airlines have done when a rate error was made. Thanks.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 8, 2007)

ira g said:


> That's what I figured, but was interested if Marriott might honor their mistakes similar to what some of the airlines have done when a rate error was made.



See my response to your other post.  The same Marriott philosophy informs what will be the likely outcome on your rate mistake booking here.

I have, in the past, taken advantage of rate mistakes, or passed them on to friends who have done so.  BA flight from LAX to Greece in the summer for $105, r/t, including taxes (plus enough Alaska Airlines miles for 2 free domestic economy class round trips).  Almost took advantage of that Travelocity rate mistake with the Tahitian Franc, which would have given me First Class travel for a year at 1/10 of its price.  Booked the 0.15 cent Holiday Inn on the beach at Phuket.  Many, many others.  In some cases, I was pretty sure it would be honored, in others, I was not.  

In the case of Marriott, I think the "profit motive at all costs" is stronger in that corporate culture than in many others.  So, I would not expect Marriott to honor an online rate mistake.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 8, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> I've decided to buy 2 air&hotel packages today to 'spend' some of the points I bought in case they increase the point requriements...and Category 7 ones to boot in case there is any across the board increases in category levels.



Brian--

I'd be careful about this.  I know that, in the past, Marriott has been pretty good about extending their 1-year limit on the expiration date of those certificates.  But with the number of certs. issued as a result of this penny-per-point situation, they might change that policy and decide not to extend any.  That means that if you buy the packages now, you will need to use all of the certs. by March 7, 2008.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Hoc, but I've already had the Paris Champs Elysses booked for mid Sept for a week and needed a certificate anyways...so I've only got the 2nd one where that may be a concern.

BTW ... I checked the hotel in Paris and the rate listed is 515 euros a night.  How could you get that cheaper through your contacts is I was paying cash?

Brian


----------



## Hoc (Mar 9, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> BTW ... I checked the hotel in Paris and the rate listed is 515 euros a night.  How could you get that cheaper through your contacts is I was paying cash?




If I absolutely had to travel at that time, and could not be flexible on dates, I would take a multi-tiered approach.  Since we're talking about several months off, chances are good that I would be able to book a 4* (Westin, Marriott, or Sofitel) or higher Priceline room during that time between $125 and $200, so I would probably bid regularly through that route until I got it.

I would also keep my eye out for good sales until I got it.

In the interim I might book a backup at the Intercontinental Paris -Le Grand Hotel for $1,690 for the week using the 2-for-1 rate for 4 nights, and my Priority Club Points for the other 3.  This would be worth the slightly higher rate for me, as I know that I would be upgraded to a suite with executive club access if I stay there.

Alternatively, I would possibly look into using my RHC points to book their timeshare in Paris.  I try to "think outside the box," and not to lock myself into a single mode of travel, which is why I can usually come up with a decent deal.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 10, 2007)

Hoc...thanks for the explanation, and I'm always fascinated by the deals you seem to pull.  

But with your system are you able to specify that you want the Marriott Paris right on the Champs Elysses or do you have to specify a 5-Star and take what you are offered with whatever chain?  

And do you have to commit to what they have before knowing where you'll be.  For instance if you wanted to book the Marriott Grand Flora in Rome, could you specify this one hotel or have to be flexible in taking whatever they have in the category level?

I don't think we have Priceline in Canada so have no experience with it, and limit myself to upper level Marriotts and Starwoods, but from what I've read your system seems somewhat restrictive.  Or do they present you with a choice of availabilities and you can decline if they don't measure up to what you really want?

Brian


----------



## Hoc (Mar 10, 2007)

Brian--

Actually, you do have Priceline in Canada.  I stayed at the Le Royal Meridien King Edward in Toronto through it once, and at the Marriott in Toronto once (both for $35 a night, I might add).

You have to specify the quality level and general area through Priceline, but you can't specify the exact hotel.  Yet, if you use the resources of the Internet, like http://www.biddingfortravel.com, you pretty much know what you are going to get and at what price before you bid.

Also, in the other instances, you will know what you are going to get, as well.

To me, Marriott is usually a second or third choice, as the Marriott hotels are pretty average, so I would never actually pick the Marriott Champs-Elysee as a first choice, anyway.  It's more what I would settle for if I couldn't get the Intercontinental Le Grand, Westin or Sofitel.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 10, 2007)

Priceline's WorldSpan portal (the opaque one) does not allow one to choose any particular property nor have ROFR on any choice. Location and property level are all one can choose before "bidding". That said, there are strategies to target certain properties; one can glean information from the PLN bidding forums to narrow the possibilities and target one's preference, if available. I've done this many times. 

I book travel much like Hoc has explained. I can have between 50-100 reservations going at any one time; whenever I see an event that we might decided to attend, I book up mulitple dates/rooms at multiple providers and then sort it out later. MAR and IHG points rooms are generally cancelable/refundable, so I throw some of those into the mix. Since prices fluctuate, I re-visit the reservations and adjust as needed to take advantage of any drops. Then, once things are set, I evaluate the earn/burn ratios and cancel the unneeded reservations.

While many of our friends may get a one-time "better deal" than we do, I look at travel globally. IMO, no deal stands on its own; it's always relative to the totality of present and future travel. That philosophy is what allows us to travel extensively on very modest means.

BTW, if you want to travel to Hawaii and have UA miles, there's a mistake right now allowing travel for 25K in Y and 45K in F 

Have fun!

Pat


----------



## Hoc (Mar 10, 2007)

Just as a further specific example, I know that if I were to bid $165 a night for a 4* hotel in Milan over the next couple of months, I would almost certainly get the Marriott Grand Hotel Milano at that price.  If I were to bid $140 for a 5* in Rome, I would probably get the Intercontinental De La Ville.

In Paris, depending on the quality level and location I bid, if I had to bid right now I would probably get the Le Meridien Etoile Champs Elysees for $110, or the Sofitel Paris Arc de Triomphe for $170.

It's just a matter of knowing the system, using it to your advantage, and being as flexible as you can.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 10, 2007)

camachinist said:


> BTW, if you want to travel to Hawaii and have UA miles, there's a mistake right now allowing travel for 25K in Y and 45K in F



Pat--

I have some orphan UA miles, and I love traveling to Hawaii.  Are details posted at FT?  Which forum?


----------



## dmharris (Mar 10, 2007)

Pat, got one, thanks,


----------



## camachinist (Mar 10, 2007)

UA forum....

Happy to help 

We're going to Oz again so no help for me....those are still 80K for Y

Pat


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 10, 2007)

Hoc said:


> ...Actually, you do have Priceline in Canada. .


 
I guess that's only fair seeing it's a Canadian on their commercials.   

One more question ... if you win a bid are you stuck with it or can you cancel without penalty if your plans change?  In other words, can you 'play' the system to see what you can get in learning how it works?

Brian


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 10, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> One more question ... if you win a bid are you stuck with it or can you cancel without penalty if your plans change?  In other words, can you 'play' the system to see what you can get in learning how it works?
> 
> Brian



That's a big no. You are stuck with what you accept. That is the one big drawback to priceline, but I've used it successfully a few times, and if you know what you want, know the marketplace, and your plans are firm, or flexible, you can score pretty good, as many can attest.


Regards.
Joe


----------



## dmharris (Mar 10, 2007)

Pat, help me learn the acronyms; what is Oz?

BTW, I had to call United for my itinerary which took me off track and not a clean round trip, so it cost me 35,000.  But my flights would have cost +$1000, so I am smiling.  

What a value, TUG membership is!!  Thanks again, PAT as the India United rep told me "Hawaii is 35,000".  
Thanks,


----------



## Hoc (Mar 11, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Pat, help me learn the acronyms; what is Oz?



Australia.  I'd go, but I couldn't stomach flying there coach, and it's nearly impossible to get upgraded or award First or Business class tickets on Qantas.


----------



## wegottago (Mar 11, 2007)

You guys are amazing for the wealth of knowledge you have and I'm eager to learn it.  Are you retired or something so you have all this time to make 50+reservations, as well as do all this investigating?  I thought I was crazy with my various reservations in Hawaii but I guess not.  I'm assuming FT is Flyertalk?  So I'm looking forward to checking that out as well as Priceline. That one makes me a little nervous tho committing and not knowing exactly what I'm getting.

BTW I got 4 of us on a flight to Hawaii in mid August and returning Sept. 2 flying into 1 island and out another for less than $2100.  I thought that was pretty good.

We also broke down and bought a bunch of points.  I also bought points for 4 rooms for my family to stay in Michigan then they'll pay me cash for the points, thus saving them $166 each on their room!

Lisa


----------



## m61376 (Mar 11, 2007)

Pat and Hoc-

Have either of you ever posted (or care to divulge) how to glean what/where Priceline will offer you? You imply that you are pretty certain which property will come up before you place the Priceline bid. 

I looked at the biddingfortravel site and they also implied a methodology to all this but, unless I missed it (or more likely am too dense to understand it), I couldn't figure out how to surmise what I'd actually be getting before placing a bid, which makes me wary to use Priceline.

Any/all tips would be quite appreciated! Thanks


----------



## camachinist (Mar 11, 2007)

Quickly (since I'm not retired )

Oz is Australia; OZ is Asiana Airlines in Korea.

I develop strategies after dozens or hundreds of hours of research; it's much the same how I develop new industrial designs for my business (I own a machine shop, as my "handle" might imply). I encourage others to do the same. It's all in how bad you want something.

Making the first reservation takes a minute; after that, seconds. I usually spend about 2 hours per day on travel-related stuff. I only sleep about 4-5 hours per day so it's not very intrusive. An hour more today because we gained an hour during the night.

Mistakes can show up at any time, but I catch them most at night and on the weekends. 

Priceline is still good but not what it once was, due to the rebound in the hotel industry. They just don't dump as many rooms as they used to. I haven't used Priceline in about 18 months, but do still track it. I prefer to pay the points game instead.

AFAIK, everything (other than time) to target certain hotels is still on BFT or BB. Just like with TUG, take the time to read and the answers will be there.

Enjoy! 

Pat


----------



## wegottago (Mar 11, 2007)

Please clarify BB and BFT.
Thanks.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 11, 2007)

BetterBidding
http://www.betterbidding.com/

BiddingForTravel
http://www.biddingfortravel.com/

30 seconds... 

Pat


----------

